# OSHA 10 online



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

Any of you guys ever done an online OSHA 10 class? If so what was your experience? Degree of difficulty? I just registered this evening hoping to have it knocked out by the end of the day Sunday. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bellison80 said:


> Any of you guys ever done an online OSHA 10 class? If so what was your experience? Degree of difficulty? I just registered this evening hoping to have it knocked out by the end of the day Sunday. Thanks in advance for your input.


Which one?


----------



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

OSHA 10 construction


----------

